# Virtual/remote bookkeeping?



## zuren (Feb 13, 2015)

I've seen this type of work posted on work-from-home sites and blogs as an "untapped and unmet source of great, work-from-home income" for those with the right personality and some training. They claim hourly rates of up to $75/hr. and work as much or as little as you like. They contend that you do not need to be a financial professional to enter this line of work and just need a little training to be effective. Much of it seems too good to be true.

Has anyone ever looked into this type of work? There seems to be many companies offering virtual services so I'm not sure about the "untapped" comments I've read; seems to be well covered. You would have to be fairly analytical and organized (not everyone is), making sense of potential chaos. When I do a search of "bookkeeper hourly salary", I find info that drastically contradicts the number posted above:

http://smallbusiness.chron.com/pay-scale-accounts-payable-bookkeeper-13796.html

http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes433031.htm

http://smallbusiness.costhelper.com/bookkeepers.html

I currently work a remote side gig rating ads for a major search engine. While it does offer decent pay and great flexibility, the pay and time frame are fixed ($15/hr for 12/mo.; unknown if the contract will be renewed) and the role does nothing to develop marketable skills. I'm looking to develop a new game plan into the winter to transition to a different side gig like bookkeeping or technical writing that is more sustainable, more fulfilling, more applicable to a full-time pursuit and potentially more lucrative. I'm just curious if virtual bookkeeping is something I should put on my short list?

Thanks!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't know. But, you could become a bookkeeper for several local places on your own. You visit the place of business once a week, sort everything out, charge them. If you think you'd like to be involved with this sort of work, take classes at your local community college.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

A good question to ask would be why are they paying $75/hr when the going rate for a bookkeeper (at least around here) is $12-$17/hr?

What that most likely means is that, if it's real at all, it pays per assignment with the assumption that each assignment will only take a few minutes, and any pre- and post-work is unpaid. 

I had a mystery shopping job like that. The preparation and post-assignment work took 2-3 hours, unpaid. But because the actual in-store time took 10 minutes, it could be calculated at $75/hr, even though the check I got was $12.50.

If you really want a virtual bookkeeping job, check places like Freelancer.com.


----------



## molonlabe (Dec 28, 2015)

I've looked into this a number times and all seem to be fishy, to the point I never pursued entirely, mainly because of the scam feel


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I wouldn't. They will want you to pay them for that little bit of training and then you are poorer and they are not.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

....if it sounds too good to be true....


----------

